

Website Statistics? - palish

What sort of site statistics do you all collect on your websites?  I'm gearing up for my site launch and I have the usual view count per page plus IP address logging, but I'm wondering if there's any other interesting statistic gathering I could be doing.<p>So what do you do?
======
epi0Bauqu
In the past, I've set up MRTG (<http://www.mrtg.com/>) graphs of things
important to the site/business, e.g. new users, new posts, purchases, etc.

